# Clothing basics -- underwear +



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I saw this class listed and thought someone might be interested. I am interested, but I am not going to take it now. The class is for learning to make bras.

http://www.craftsy.com/class/sewing...=Sewing Club-Course Activity&initialPage=true


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

The first bra I ever sewed up was based on a pattern for a bathing-suit bikini-top. I made a few changes to that pattern and then paired it with a sun-dress that I made out of the same material ... 


They looked great together! :flower:


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

I can't take the class but maybe someone will post what they learn. 

In a pinch two triangles to size and a good string run through the bottoms with another tied to each top of triangle works well.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

http://www.sewingsupport.com/sewing...and-projects/clothing/underwear-lingerie.html

Love this website. It has tons of tutorials on clothes, bags, baby stuff, and home needs. Easy walk throughs too and some have printable outlines so you can file the pattern or whatever.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Underwear Patterns for free with tutorial*

Somewhere, there is a thread where I suggested that old t-shirts could be used to make underwear. I saw a link for making underwear from t-shirts today and there are several sites that show you how to make underwear.

This first one shows how to make them for children using a serger. I do not have a serger, but I lust for one. Personally, I would try to make these using a treadle machine if I did not have power to use my Bernina, Brother or Singer machines.

http://www.allfreesewing.com/Sew-for-Kids/Undergarment-Made-from-Shirt

So that pattern is specifically for children's underwear, but there are many sites that can help you with learning to make underwear, free instructions. 
http://www.allfreesewing.com/Miscel...erwear-How-to-Sew-a-Bra#How to Make Underwear

I have a box of my daughter's t-shirts from various times in her childhood that I have been saving to make a quilt from. I know the printed side can be put into a quilt, while the back side could be used to make underwear.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a basic pattern for bloomers. Most people forget about things like corsets (even non boned ones) and bloomers/pantaloons as under garments.

When ever I get a package and it is wrapped in the plastic straps I cut them in one piece and store them for later. They can be used in place of steel boning and are washable.

K thinks I'm nuts but I see several types of clothing when SHTF. Loose easy fit basic 'pioneer' type garments, clothing made from worn out pieces as patterns and the tattered rags of those with no skills or goods to trade for new clothing.

The country/pioneer clothing are so basic in construction and lend well to homespun fabrics. Plus the ease fit will make 'hand-me-downs' possible among families with lots of kids. They also make the need for maternity garments less.










And here is a link to an article on how to serge without a serger.
http://cheapbutchicblog.com/2014/01/07/serge-wout-a-serger/

You don't really need one. Get a good pair of pinking shears and a good zig zag foot for your treadle machine.


----------

